# Cargador de Baterias de Automovil con una fuente ATX



## gilbertoyee

Tengo una Fuente de poder ATX (PC) de 300watts tiene una salida que me interesa de 12V con 12A, quiero saber si es bueno para poder cargar una batería de automóvil y si no se quemaría mi fuente, también estuve checando que es necesario que a la batería se le debe suministrar 13,8v para que la pueda cargar no se si habría algún problema.

Entonces tendría dos opciones:
1. conectar la fuente a mi batería a 12V con 12A ó 
2. modificar mi fuente para tener 13,8v.

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## ru_klo

Si le conectas las fuente directamente a la batería, solo la cargas hasta el voltaje que entrega la fuente, o sea 12 V.

Algo que tenes que tener en cuenta es poner un limitador de corriente y un diodo que no permita descargar la batería a través de la fuente. El limitador es IMPORTANTISIMO, ya que si la batería esta descargada, la resistencia de la misma es muy baja y exije mucha corriente. 

En cuanto a modificar la fuente, creo que alguien posteo algo similar. tendrías que agregarle 1 o 2 vueltas al transformador switching.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Necesitas unos 17Vcc para cargar completamente una batería de coche , o sea para que ella llegue a los 13,8 !


----------



## fernandoae

> Necesitas unos 17Vcc para cargar completamente una batería de coche , o sea para que ella llegue a los 13,8



Nooo! de donde sacaste eso? Si medis la tensión con el motor en marcha NUNCA debe sobrepasar los 15V, si hay una tensión mayor es un problema en el regulador.



> modificar mi fuente para tener 13,8v



Si, tenes que modificar la fuente para obtener unos 14,5V. Porque tenes que tener en cuenta los 0,7v que caen en el diodo.



> Si le conectas las fuente directamente a la batería, solo la cargas hasta el voltaje que entrega la fuente, o sea 12 V



Exactamente,  ademas si no le pones el diodo y la tensión de la batería es superior a la de la fuente... ya sabrás lo que pasa... 



> Algo que tenes que tener en cuenta es poner un limitador de corriente y un diodo que no permita descargar la batería a través de la fuente. El limitador es IMPORTANTISIMO, ya que si la batería esta descargada, la resistencia de la misma es muy baja y exije mucha corriente.



El limitador no hace falta, lo digo por experiencia... en caso de que la batería este MUY descargada lo solucionas conectando una lampara de 12V en serie. Las dicrocas de 40w son ideales. Una vez que alcanzas 12V sacas la lamparita y lo conectas directamente.
Pero esto de la lampara es solo si tenes problemas y se te apaga la fuente 



> En cuanto a modificar la fuente, creo que alguien posteo algo similar. tendrias que agregarle 1 o 2 vueltas al transformador switching



Lo mejor para aumentar la tensión de salida es modificar el lazo de realimentacion de la fuente. Lo del transformador es un despelote y se usa básicamente cuando se desea una mayor corriente de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pibe , te estás morfando (comiendo , tragando) un pequeño detalle !

Los 15 a los que te referís no son del alternador en vacío , son con la batería puesta y el regulador limitando corriente y tensión !

Te salteaste ese pedacito   

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

"Necesitas unos 17Vcc para cargar completamente una batería de coche , o sea para que ella llegue a los 13,8"

Acà hay que dejar de lado el alternador y el regulador...


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver Pibe . . . 

Para cargar una batería de auto en TIEMPO y FORMA , necesitás que el cargador (ultra convencional : transformador , dos díodos , cables y pincitas) entregue en vacío 17 Vdc  pulsantes . So pena de no lograr carga completa o que dicho proceso tarde demaaaaaaasiado tiempo. La teoría es la teoría ... igual deberías revisar lo de los potenciales de óxido reducción , donde vas a entender que para cargar a 13,8 necesitás algo más   

Los 17 en vacío caerán algo por la impedancia del bobinado , de los cables y del contacto de las pinzas. Por lo que necesitás otro tanto más (andá sumando)

Y necesitás una ddp que haga que por el circuito circulen varios amperes y no miliamperes ¿entendés tu error?

Posiblemente se pueda cargar una batería con una fuente de 14Vcc pero no te asegurás que llegue a completa y que no tarde días  

Por eso cuando medís sobre la batería con el motor acelerado te manca 14 - 15 V . La batería se está morfando tal vez 15 o 20 A . Habría que medir lo que está tirando el alternador en vacío bajo esa circunstancia ¿capishe? Si se midiera sobre la batería más de esos 15 Volts ¡hay un drama! o está seca y no hay peligro , o correte que como mínimo le van a saltar las tapas ( ya se . . .  las libres de mantenimiento no las muestran   ) y expulsar electrolito a chorros!

¡Preguntá lo que necesites saber!


----------



## fernandoae

No estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que vos decis pero està bien, no es para andar peleando


----------



## gilbertoyee

en este foro encontre como sacar 17v de la fuente atx uniendo el -5v al +12

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/poniendo-serie-5v-12v-fuente-atx-4920/

 pero no se si pueda suministrar buen amperaje ya que la fuente que tengo en -5 es de 0.4A, +5v 30A, -12v 0.4A y +12V 12A.

pienso que si conecto asi el voltaje caiga, o tambien si la fuente haga corto, que opinan ustedes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , si ponés en serie los -5 con los +12 tendrás 17V pero solo a 0,4A

Gilbertoyee te doy una solución facil !


Podrías poner los +5 o los +3,3 de una fuente , en serie con los +12 de otra fuente (utilizando la parte de +12 de la más grande) y que las cajas (chasis , gabinetes o muebles) no se toquen entre si porque te harían un corto!

Ahí tendrias o 15,3  o 17 , y fijate cual te viene mejor.

Suerte !


----------



## gilbertoyee

De cuantas fuentes de poder me estas hablndo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Facil , pero necesitás dos fuentes


----------



## fernandoae

Si tenes unos pesos y queres hacer algo que dure compra fuentes de calidad, las genericas son una porqueria!
Yo compre una para destinarla a lo mismo que vos , la modifique para que me tire 14V y durò como mucho un mes.


----------



## Nilfred

No se peleen muchachos, al cargar la batería con 10A tenes 10v de caida por cada Ohm de resistencia en los componentes de salida; si bien no llega a 1Ω tampoco es 0Ω.
Estaba pensando que pasa si aplicamos la técnica de sensado remoto y mas que nada si es posible poner la red de Feedback delante del diodo de salida (me agarro fuerte de la silla y espero no me maten)


----------



## Cacho

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Facil , pero necesitás dos fuentes


Verdad



			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si tenes unos pesos y queres hacer algo que dure compra fuentes de calidad, las genericas son una porqueria!


Verdad

Y a la/s que sea que uses, *dale vuelta el ventilador*. 
Que sople hacia el disipador (para adentro, digamos) y no al revés.

En las fuentes de PC se ponen soplando hacia afuera por una cuestión de comodidad nomás (no está muy bueno eso de que la computadora resople), pero se enfrían mucho mejor si están al revés los ventiladores.
Una fuente no demasiado buena (inclusive una genérica) puede dar muy buenos resultados si se le mantiene baja la temperatura con ese simple cambio.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

"Y a la/s que sea que uses, dale vuelta el ventilador"
Eso siempre y cuando no la vayas a usar en la pc 

"En las fuentes de PC se ponen soplando hacia afuera por una cuestión de comodidad nomás"
No es solo por comodidad, imaginate que tuvieran el ventilador al revès... estarias metiendo el calor de la fuente al interior del gabinete.
Pero como en este caso eso no importa lo mejor es lo que sugeris vos, la refrigeracion mejora notablemente


----------



## alejowin

Es cierto que hace mas de un a;o que no escriben en este post, pero perdonen mi ignorancia, el fun es brushless o no, lo doy vuelta fisicamente, o permuto solamente los cables. Saludos y gracias Ale


----------



## Cacho

Hola Alejo

Necesitás que soplen *hacia* los disipadores.

Usualmente se los da vuelta: Sacás los tornillos, lo girás y lo atornillás de nuevo. El 99% (nunca digas nunca) de estos mortorcitos no arranca si les das vuelta los cables.

Saludos


----------



## lutiky

hola muy bueno este tema queria preguntarles haber si entendi bien si conecto los +5 de una fuente y los +12 de otra (sin tocarse) tengo un casi cargador de baterias o me faltaria algo mas. muy bueno este foro se aprende mucho


----------



## pakete86

Buenas, lo de las dos fuentes en serie es lo ideal, yo pondría dos diodos en serie y listo, es decir 12v+3.3v=15.3v  y a esa tension =>  15.3v-1.4v=13.9v JOYA.

Estaria bueno hacer algun "circuitito" para poder medir antes la tension de la batería y decidir si conectar o nó las salidas (mediante relés), tambien si está muy descargada la bateria en vez de conectar los  13v, mandarle menos tensión: 3.3v o 5v para hacer una pre-carga y despues darle con todo jaja

lo del limitador de corriente se puede usar un transistor que se las aguante (2n3055) en serie a la bateria y modificar manualmente mediante un potenciómetro la corriente de la base, con eso obtenemos la corriente de colector que se nos antoje (lo usé en la fuente de la secundaria) y sino, lo hacemos realimentando la señal de la bateria y la mantenemos constante. 

Espero que alguien proponga otra cosa, porque ando con ganas de hacerlo, Saludos


----------



## José Rivero

Me acabo de conseguir dos fuentes viejitas, A.T. y he realizado algunas pruebas al respecto, conecté 12V. de una en serie con 5V de otra y conseguí cargar batería con 17V. solo 2.5A. luego conecté en serie los 12V. de una con los 12V de la otra logrando 24V. con 9Amp. ahora estoy tratando de usar la salida de 12V pero sacando de los dos extremos del bobinado los 24 v. poniendo un diodo para cargar con solo una fuente.


----------



## ls2k

una pregunta :
si los 5v de las fuentes atx "tiran" más amperaje que los 12v,¿¿ como es posible que al conectar en serie dos fuentes como lo hizo el compañero de arriba, se obtenga bastante menos corriente que los 12v de una fuente???


----------



## José Rivero

El amperaje que se logra en la carga de batería, depende de la diferencia de potencial entre la batería y la fuente, si conectas una sola fuente de 12V. solo logras descargar la bartería, ya que el voltaje de la batería es de 12.5V. pero en el proceso de carga, la batería puede llegar hasta los 16V. es por eso, que aunque la fuente pueda entregar mucho mas amperaje, la poca diferencia de voltaje entre ambos en 17V. de fuente solo fuerzan 2.5A. con 24V. en serie con una resistencia vas a tener mucho mas amperaje y la diferencia de voltaje se va a quedar en la resistencia, el voltaje de la batería, en el proceso de carga, va subiendo lentamente con el tiempo de carga en función al amperaje, y según explicaba en un antiguo libro Ruso sobre baterías, se considera totalmente cargada una batería cuando en aproximadamente mas de media hora su voltaje ya no sufre variación y solo desprende abundantes burbujas acelerando la electrólisis del agua. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## pakete86

Y si a eso le conectamos un comparador para desconectar la bateria cuando llegue a los 13.8v?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas. 
Consulta muchachos. Desde un principio se que en este post se hablo se usar una fuente de pc at o atx para cargar una bateria. Pero a ver mi punto de vista, las fuentes de pc at o atx no son para exigirle el amperaje que dice en la etiqueta. ej: si en la etiqueta dice fuente.... 12v 15A, yo por seguridad usaria 12v 10A, ya que esos disipadores levantan temp° al rolete. Punto dos cualquier bateria de coche, juguete o cualquiera recargable de 6v o 12v, son preferibles de cargar con una carga lenta es decir tengo una fuente de 20A, talvez meterle directos 20A no va a ser lo mejor (salvo en la exepcion de la de un auto), ya que le estaria reduciendo el tiempo de vida.
Entonces resumiendo, porque no usar un trafo de dicroicas de 12v 5A, que se consiguen gratis o se pueden comprar a $20 argentinos. A estos les metes un diodo de 6A y listo, ya tenes 16-17vcc aproximadamente, yo casi siempre para la mayoria de las cosas que necesitan 12v, es trafo para dicroica + diodo + capacitor (este ultimo en algunos casos) y listo.

Saludos


----------



## José Rivero

Alejandro, tienes razón, así como piensas existe muchas formas de cargar baterías, pero a mi punto de vista se trata de utilizar lo que tengas a la mano, especialmente dar uso a las fuentes de pc que se encuentran en desuso(gratis).
Al amigo pakete 86 no se trata de que cuando llegue a los 13.8V. cortarle la carga ya que aún quedaría a medio cargar, y estarías acortando su vida util, la carga completa llega a superar los 15V. en muchos casos llega hasta los 16V. dependiendo el estado de la batería.
Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se utiliza 15 o 17 o más volts para cargar una batería a distintos amperajes.

pero finalmente

batería con 12 V ---> media carga
batería entre 13,8 y 14,2 --> carga completa
batería con más de eso -->


----------



## pakete86

Bueno, entonces no está mal aplicarle 17 volts o mas (segun la corriente que quiera utilizar para dicha carga) y finalizar o cortar la carga cuando llegue a los 14volts? 

Si es asi, entonces, puedo conectar dos fuentes en serie, obtener los 17v (12v+5v), con un transistor puedo variar la corriente de carga y ademas puedo detectar la carga completa y finalizar dicha carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , según las ganas que tengas de trabajar , podés poner las dos fuentes en serie aislando los chasis y hacer un circuito de limitación , o tocar la tensión de la fuente desde la pata 1 del TL494.

Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero

Como mencioné en el mensaje 23 ya realizé esta disposición de conectar dos fuentes de pc, una salida de 12V.+ la salida de 5V. de otra fuente logrando solo 2.5 amp a 17 V; me parece que es innecesario uzar dos fuentes para tan poco amperaje, traté de conectar el secundario de 12V. pero utilizando los extremos del bobinado conecté un diodo y un condensador al otro extremo del bobinado suponiendo que debía salir 24v. pero veo con sorpresa que salen casi 50v. es esto correcto o estoy tomando mal la lectura, puede alguien ayudarme a solucionar este dilema de cargar batería con solo una fuente de pc? Gracias, y saludos José Rivero


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siempre pasa eso , porque el capacitor se carga al valor pico de los pulsos , ponele carga a ver que pasa 

Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero

Gracias por responder, pero ya se me cruzó el diodo por exeder el voltaje y luego he desconectado el diodo  y ya la fuente intenta arrancar y entra en protección al parecer tambien se me ha quemado otro diodo del circuito, tendré que revisar la fuente, el problema es que soy un simple aficionado con conocimientos muy limitados. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## pabloshi

Quisiera insistir en este tema. Entre a este post por la idea de usar  una sola fuente de PC ya sea AT o ATX para cargar una bateria. Les  cuento. yo estoy modifcando una fuente de PC AT, para conectarle un  compresor de vehiculo usando sus 12V, a la cual le puse un encendedor de  vehiculo para no romper el enchufe original del compresor. Pero al leer  este post se me ocurrio hacer la fuente multifuncional, y le agregaría  una salida para cargar bateria. Pero leyendo todo lo que publicaron, no  se responde completamente la inquietud original. Lo que rescato de todas  las respuestas publicadas es lo siguiente:

Para cargar una bateria debe usarse sobre 15V, un diodo en serie para  evitar la descarga de la bateria por medio de la fuente y un limitador  de corriente (opcional) 
Se puede utlizar 2 fuentes (esta idea no me convence)

Bueno quisiera ver la posibilidad de usar una sola fuente, que recomiendan ustedes?


----------



## José Rivero

He leido las opiniones de los distintos compañeros del foro, y me da la impresión que no hablamos el mismo idioma, digo esto, en el sentido que da la impresión que estamos confundiendo términos, y nos está llevando a confusiones mayores, hace unos 30 años lei un muy antiguo libro ruso, sobre carga de baterías, y decía que "La carga total de la batería de determina por la variación del voltaje, cuando ya no varía el voltaje por mas de media hora, se considera que ya está totalmente cargada, una señal de esto es que empieza a despedir abundantes burbujas." en base a esto es que me ensamble un cargador de baterías con un transformador de los que venian en los transmisores de barcos de la segunda guerra mundial que botava 20v.c.a. 10 A. con un diodo y conectado a la batería observé que solo pasavan 5 a. al observar el voltimetro noté que los casi 28v.cc de pico se caian al nivel que estava la batería, es decir 12.5v aprox. luego con el transcurrir del tiempo, dependiendo de cuan descargada estava la batería, el voltaje iva subiendo lentamente y al paso de las horas llegaba a detenerse en alrrededor de 16v por mas tiempo que estuviera conectada ya no subía mas, luego al desconectar el cargador el voltaje empezava a caer hasta detenerse en aprox. 13v.cc. esas son mis experiencias, por lo que me llama la atención cuando leo que dicen que cuando llege a los 13.8v ya esta cargada y se debe pasar a carga de flotación o desconectar el cargador, por mis experiencias, yo considero que se debe cargar a tope o sea los aprox 16v.cc.y recien alli pasarla a carga de flotación de 13.8v.cc lo cual va a forzar una pequeñisima corriente para compensar la auto descarga de la batería y de esa manera tenerla en condiciones de plena carga en stby. para su utilización, en la practica vemos que los automoviles muy rara ves pasan de 15v.cc yo personalmente pienso que los fabricantes de automoviles adoptan este nivel de voltaje para evitar que muy frecuentemente las baterías se queden sin agua y alargar la necesidad de mantenimiento de la batería o sea que muy frecuentemente estemos en la necesidad de rellenar el agua destilada aun a costa de acortar la vida util de la batería, si estoy equivocado disculpenme y les rogaría me corrijan del error. 
Al amigo pabloshi le sugiero intentar modificar la fuente para que le entregue unos 18 o 20 v.cc y con esto tendrías un buen cargador.  Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## Sebastian1989

Hace un tiempo que estoy con ganas de hacerme un cargador de baterías con una fuente atx, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo José Rivero pero lo de la caída de tensión al momento de cargar solo aplica cuando uno usa transformadores, si uno utiliza una fuente atx hay que modifica el feedback para que el voltaje de salida aumente pero también hay que sacar la realimentación de todos los otros voltajes (no digo solo de los 5v porque he visto que en algunas fuentes los 3.3v igual van al feedback), también hay que desconectar la protección por sobre corriente y sobre voltaje y agregarle un limitador de corriente (el clásico tl494 viene con un segundo operacional para este propósito pero por alguna razón siempre está sin uso en las fuentes) .
Si el control de corriente se pone en el tl494 uno lograría cargar la batería con corriente constante pero al mismo tiempo limitando el voltaje máximo de carga, esto es justamente lo ideal para cargar de forma rápida y segura una batería.
Yo ya he hecho las modificaciones a una fuente atx de gamer para que entregue 13.8v y he sido capaz de sacar 26A para alimentar un sistema de refrigeración con celdas peltier con una caída de tensión de apenas 0,2v.


----------



## José Rivero

He probado a cargar baterías con dos fuentes AT en serie las salidas de 12v.cc haciendo 24v. y he comprobado que circulaba 9 amp. o sea que estaban al máximo, luego de un momento se apagarón las fuentes, supongo que entró en protección, quisiera de ser posible, alguien que haya modificado una fuente AT me oriente como hacerlo para lograr llegar a los 20v con lo cual supongo se puede llegar a alrrededor de 5amp. y de esa manera usar solo una fuente. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## Sebastian1989

Si uno usa un solo voltaje en una fuente de PC es importante quitar la realimentación de los otros voltajes (esto es importante para corrientes altas), por ejemplo si tengo 12v en vacio apenas circule corriente este voltaje baja debido a que la realimentación del PWM de cada fuente está conectado a los 12v y los 5v (en algunas fuentes toldos los voltajes se conectan a la realimentación) por ende cuando uno le exige corriente el pwm tiene que aumentar lo que hace que el voltaje de los 5V aumente y esto hace que para mantener el voltaje de realimentación constante tenga que disminuir el voltaje de los 12v.

La solución a esto es que si uno solo va a usar los 12v quite la realimentación de los 5v de esta forma cuando circule corriente y el pwm aumente aunque la salida de 5v este entregando 7v no afecta a los 12v pero es importante fijarse que el voltaje de los 5v nunca exceda el voltaje de los condensadores o explotan (lo sé por experiencia).

José Rivero fíjate que cuando cargas la batería los 5v van a aumentar y los 12v van a disminuir debido a esto es que generalmente se apaga la fuente.


----------



## José Rivero

Para sebastian 1989, gracias por responder, pero mi inquietud va en el sentido de usar una sola fuente, para lo cual quisiera modificarla para que me entregue 20 v.cc.
 Saludos, José Rivero


----------



## Sebastian1989

Conseguir 20v de una fuente de pc me parece difícil sin modificar el trafo pero conseguir 15v es posible solo modificando la realimentacion, los condensadores de salida y algunas resistencias.
No estoy seguro pero creo que si pongo 15v a una batería de auto que esta descargada la corriente de carga debería ser bastante alta (con una fuente de pc que tenga la realimentacion bien hecha el voltaje no deberia caer en mas de 0.5v).


----------



## pabloshi

Estimados encontre este circuito que podria servir. La idea es no meterse en la electronica de la fuente, pero usando su salida de 12V mas este circuito (con el cambio de algunos componentes) pude que resulte.







El sitio ucontrol describe asi su circuito:
_"El circuito funciona de la siguiente manera: cuando el pin 3 del      NE555 esta      en estado bajo, el condensador electrolítico C3 se carga a través de los      diodos D2 y D3, hasta que en sus bornes haya una tensión de aproximadamente      12V. Cuando el pin 3 pasa a estado alto, la tensión del nodo donde se unen      C3 y D3 tendrá (en teoría) la suma de los 12V del condensador más los 12V de      la fuente. En la práctica este valor nunca llega a ser de 24V, solo es de      unos 13V o 14V, dependiendo de la carga que se aplique, pero es más que      suficiente para nuestros propósitos.     La etapa siguiente, compuesta por un diodo Zener y un transistor NPN forman      un rudimentario regulador para, junto a la resistencia variable VR1, ajustar      la tensión de salida. "_

Se podria cambiar el TIP31C (que es de 3A) por uno de TIP41 (de 6A), el problema lo tendria en los diodos 1n4148. ¿Alguien conoce un diodo rapido pero que soporte sus buenos amperes de corriente?.


----------



## Sebastian1989

pabloshi con el circuito que has puesto aunque reemplaces el transistor y los diodos dudo que puedas sacar más de 200mA, ya que toda la corriente para los 12V de aumento los da el condensador de el pin 3 del 555.


----------



## pabloshi

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> pabloshi con el circuito que has puesto aunque reemplaces el transistor y los diodos dudo que puedas sacar más de 200mA, ya que toda la corriente para los 12V de aumento los da el condensador de el pin 3 del 555.




A ok comprendo. No lo habia tomado en cuenta.


----------



## fercom76

les voy a explicar mi experiencia personal mas lo que se de baterias ya que es un tema que me apaciona desde chico, una bateria plomo acido cargada tiene una tension de 12,55v aprox si le suministramos una tension levemente superior ya la estaremos CARGANDO.
El por estudios que tuve oportunidad de leer en algun momento se conoce que el pero enemigo de la vida util de una bateria es el exeso de tension como tuve poortunidad de incurcionar mucho en este tema les digo que en cualquier auto moderno la tension del alternador en carga medida al borne de la bateria nunca sobrepasa los 14,4v si la bateria estaba cargada con esta tencion tenemos una corriente despreciable pero si la bateria esta en buen estado pero descargada la corriente que pasa llega al limite de lo que entrega el alternador, e obtenido lecturas por encima de los 90 amper. ahora por que digo si la bateria esta en buen estado y esto es lo que crea mucha confucion, porque si la bateria esta en el fin de su vida util o ya sulfatada por mas que le mandemos 24v de continua no va a pasar nada o tendremos un paso de muy poca corriente. antes de experimentar tenemos que saber el estado general de la bateria.
Como es de imaginar si encontre este tema en un foro fue buscando cargador+ fuente atx  y ya lo construi, lo hice con una fuente da 200 watts llevando la tencion a 14,4 v en los 12 modificando el divisor de tension de la pata 1 del 494 y funciona perfecto. hice pruebas con baterias de moto y la carga llega hasta los 4o5 amper y en baterias de auto llego hasta los 25 con la bateria muy descargada, claro que tube la suerte de encontrar una fuente que se la aguanto y todavia no se por que perono salto la proteccion.igual ese valor de corriente desciende rapidamente al ir sibiendo la tencion de la bateria.y recuerden no exeder mucho la tencion de carga si quieren que la bateria les dure aunque la bateria de gel (secas) tienen una tencion levemente superir a las comunes. Espero haber podido evacuar algunas dudas sobre el tema.


----------



## marcosborges

fernandoae dijo:


> "Necesitas unos 17Vcc para cargar completamente una batería de coche , o sea para que ella llegue a los 13,8"
> Nooo! de donde sacaste eso? Si medis la tension con el motor en marcha NUNCA debe sobrepasar los 15V, si hay una tension mayor es un problema en el regulador.
> 
> "modificar mi fuente para tener 13,8v"
> Si, tenes que modificar la fuente para obtener unos 14,5V. Porque tenes que tener en cuenta los 0,7v que caen en el diodo.
> 
> "Si le conectas las fuente directamente a la bateria, solo la cargas hasta el voltaje que entrega la fuente, o sea 12 V"
> Exactamente,  ademas si no le pones el diodo y la tension de la bateria es superior a la de la fuente... ya sabràs lo que pasa...
> 
> "Algo que tenes que tener en cuenta es poner un limitador de corriente y un diodo que no permita descargar la bateria a traves de la fuente. El limitador es IMPORTANTISIMO, ya que si la bateria esta descargada, la resistencia de la misma es muy baja y exije mucha corriente."
> El limitador no hace falta, lo digo por experiencia... en caso de que la bateria este MUY descargada lo solucionas conectando una lampara de 12V en serie. Las dicrocas de 40w son ideales. Una vez que alcanzas 12V sacas la lamparita y lo conectas directamente.
> Pero esto de la lampara es solo si tenes problemas y se te apaga la fuente
> 
> "En cuanto a modificar la fuente, creo que alguien posteo algo similar. tendrias que agregarle 1 o 2 vueltas al transformador switching"
> Lo mejor para aumentar la tension de salida es modificar el lazo de realimentacion de la fuente. Lo del transformador es un despelote y se usa basicamente cuando se desea una mayor corriente de salida.



Puede ser cierto lo que decis, pues anoche he probado con los 12v que fornece la fuente, y no me anduvo, por la mannana tuve que hacer un acople...

y eso es, yo tuve el cuidadito de poner el diodo para que no rebotara la corriente de la bateria a la fuente... pero igual no me cargo....

abrazos y suerte a tod@s...


----------



## freud69

Señores!
Lo que dice fercom76 arriba es la solucion del problema.
Primero que nada las baterias descargadas tienen 2Vol por celda, es decir 12vol en una de carro, si mide menos es porque alguna celda esta mala y no vale cargarla. Se cargan a una tencion maxima de 2.3Vol por celda en carga normal y a 2.4vol carga rapida, es dedecir 13.8 y 14.4 Vol respectivamente.
Alterando el divisor de tension que realimenta la salida de la fuente al circuito compararador del integrador regulador por ancho de pulso PWM, es posible obtener facilmente el voltaje necesario.
Otro aspecto es que las baterias se cargan a corriente constante preferiblemente, por lo que es necesario un circuito limitador de corriente a la salida. hay otros factores a tomar en cuenta para cargar la bateria, pero estos son los mas basicos aqui. Busque en internet informacion "Carga de Baterias"
Les digo por otro lado que es !falso! que se cargen a 17volt, eso las destruiria. Se puede usar 17 volt solo y siempre que se limite la corriete al valor de: Capacidad de la Bat(Ah)/10. Ose una decima parte de la capacidad Amper-Hora de la bateria que en las de carro esta en el orden de 50Ah, osea se debe cargar 5Amp carga normal, por almenos 14 Horas, hasta que llegue a los 14,2volt. Se puede exceder un poco esta corriente para carga rapida pero no debe ser sostenida por mucho, ya que esto recalienta y seca la bateria!
Espero les sirva!


----------



## Nilfred

Las baterías de plomo ácido tienen un coeficiente de temperatura que oscila entre:
 -.0025 V/(°C * # celdas) mínimo.
 -.0036 V/(°C * # celdas) recomendado por Bill Dubè si no se conoce otra información.
 -.0040 V/(°C * # celdas) recomendado por Hugh Piggott.
 -.0050 V/(°C * # celdas) máximo.
Fuente

Les digo esto, porque bien todos pueden tener razón, ahora solo es cuestión de agregarle el circuito compensador por temperatura.

El LM50 da una aproximación lineal, pero leí por otro lado (Página 17) que no tiene que ser lineal, mejor usar un NTC.

Ahora en el hemisferio sur hace frío, y tengo entendido que en Rusia hace frío todo el año. Tengan cuidado con la procedencia de lo que leen.


----------



## freud69

Interesante acotacion! Vale el comentario! Nunca habia tomado en cuenta la temperatura excepto la producida por sobrecarga en corriente y no la del ambiente. Pero pienso es complicarse la vida mas y salirse del tema, Ademas dentro de un cofre de auto no se toma en cuenta para nada vayas a la montaña o a la playa. Esto seria vital en la carga de baterias de la Estacion Espacial Internacional. Por otra parte. Me intereso este proyecto voy a estudiar a fondo sobre esto y a presentar mi solucion muy modesta de como cargar una batria con una fuente PC.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

pabloshi dijo:


> Estimados encontre este circuito que podria servir. La idea es no meterse en la electronica de la fuente, pero usando su salida de 12V mas este circuito (con el cambio de algunos componentes) pude que resulte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El sitio ucontrol describe asi su circuito:
> _"El circuito funciona de la siguiente manera: cuando el pin 3 del      NE555 esta      en estado bajo, el condensador electrolítico C3 se carga a través de los      diodos D2 y D3, hasta que en sus bornes haya una tensión de aproximadamente      12V. Cuando el pin 3 pasa a estado alto, la tensión del nodo donde se unen      C3 y D3 tendrá (en teoría) la suma de los 12V del condensador más los 12V de      la fuente. En la práctica este valor nunca llega a ser de 24V, solo es de      unos 13V o 14V, dependiendo de la carga que se aplique, pero es más que      suficiente para nuestros propósitos.     La etapa siguiente, compuesta por un diodo Zener y un transistor NPN forman      un rudimentario regulador para, junto a la resistencia variable VR1, ajustar      la tensión de salida. "_
> 
> Se podria cambiar el TIP31C (que es de 3A) por uno de TIP41 (de 6A), el problema lo tendria en los diodos 1n4148. ¿Alguien conoce un diodo rapido pero que soporte sus buenos amperes de corriente?.


fijate si te sive el 1N5408 soporta 3 Amperes...
saludos


----------



## xxuss

Me pasaron una  batería de 12 volts que cambiaron de un vehículo. La use durante días en pequeños experimentos pero ya comenzaba a hacerse necesaria la carga. No tenía cargador y como nos suele pasar seguido no tenía $ pero si algo de tiempo.  Así que anduve leyendo este tema y me pareció interesante el esquema que planteo Fercom76. 
¿Por que? Porque solo necesitaba de una fuente ATX que por suerte tenía en una antigua pc en desuso.  2 Resistencias y un par de diodos (que decidí agregar).
 Así que Leí atentamente el artículo de que tiene 2 páginas y lo pueden hallar en:
http://radiocontrol.es/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=68&page=2
El cual está realmente muy bien explicado e ilustrado.
Resumiéndoles un poco el proceso:
- Se quitan toda la maraña de cables que sale de la placa menos el VERDE.

- Armamos un división de tensión según calculo que hay en ese articulo.

- Soldamos el cable verde a uno de los orificios de donde salían los cables Negros (tierra). Esto se hace en las fuentes AXT para que ellas arranquen.

-Desvinculamos el Pin 1 del integrado 494 de la pista original del circuito (con una trincheta o algun elemento cortante a fin de cortar la pista de cobre).

- Soldamos un cable del Pin 1 (ahora desvinculado) al punto medio del divisor de tensión (ver calculo en articulo).

- Con esta modificación obtuve 13.66v entre los orificios de la placa donde estaban los cables negros (Tierra) y los orificios donde estaban los cables amarillos (+12).

- Si bien en el articulo no están contemplados, yo soldé 1 diodo a uno de los orificios del +12 (donde estaban los cables amarillos) y un diodo a uno de los orificios de la Tierra (donde estaban los cables negros). Obviamente estos diodos están dispuestos a fin de bloquear el voltaje que puede venir de la batería pero permitiendo que pueda fluir de la fuete a la batería.  En el orificio de tierra el cátodo del diodo hacia la placa. En el orificio +12 el ánodo del diodo hacia la placa. Desde el extremo libre de cada uno de los diodos alimento a la batería.
Coloque estos diodos para asegurarme que nada pueda pasar de la batería a la fuente.  También sin ellos al conectar la batería a la Fuente se pone en marcha el ventilador de la fuente y se descarga la batería. Estos diodos disminuyeron un poco el voltaje de 13.66v a 13.33v. 

- En mi caso particular, al conectar la tensión, el ventilador arranca un instante y se detiene el funcionamiento de la fuente. Esto está contemplado en el artículo: 
“… en la placa hay comparadores de ventana que monitorizan las diferentes tensiones e inhiben el funcionamiento del regulador si cualquiera de ellas baja o sube de unos márgenes prefijados por el fabricante. La salida de estos comparadores atacan al pin 4 del controlador…”
Esto se soluciona Desvinculando el Pin 4 (del 494) de su circuito original y puenteándolo a otro de los orificios libres que dejamos al quitar los cables negros de Tierra.

Esto es solo una resumida explicación del artículo que realmente explica la modificación. De mas esta aclarar que el manejo y manipule de la fuente implica un riesgo. Es por eso que antes que anda aconsejo que lean el artículo completo (no demanda más que 10 minutos). Y además van a entender realmente de que se trata la modificación.
Finalmente sin invertir $, transitando caminos que Grandes decidieron compartir y solo invirtiendo algo de tiempo logré armar un muy económico y sencillo cargador a mi lista de aparatos útiles.
Hace ya unas 6 horas que estoy cargando y mido unos 2.4 A y 12.82 V. 

Agradezco a Fercom76 que me guió en la búsqueda y  especialmente  a  radiocontrol.es por el  artículo “Fuente de 12V. regulada”.


----------



## nicolascoloccioni

Amigos. Estoy realizando un proyecto de un arrancador automatico para grupos electrogenos. Me ha surgido el siguiente problema. Utilizo un plc con varios contactores y reles. El consumo del arrancador es de unos 2 Amperios. En un principio pense en conectarlo a la bateria del grupo. Pero esta es de 36Ah y creo que me va a consumir la bateria y no va a funcionar lo que quiero hacer. Quisiera saber si es posible conectar una fuente de pc que tiene una salida de 12v y 16A. En paralelo con la bateria y colocandole un par de diodos para que la corriente de la bateria no pase a la fuente. Asi utilizo la fuente cuando tengo energia de red y la bateria cuando no hay energia de red. Hice un esquema de lo que quiero hacer. Diganme si estoy loco o no. No soy un experto en electricidad. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La imagen no se ve , utilizá *Más Opciones . . . *y subí la imagen aquí 

Si pusiste un díodo en serie con cada salida , estaria bien !

Saludos !


----------



## cristian_elect

Sera hacer un circuito de tipo step-up yo hice varios para mis leds de 1W que los ponía en serie y necesita 22V para funcionar con una bateria de 12V.
ASi como los cargadores de pulso.


----------



## nicolascoloccioni

Disculpas ... nunca habia subido una foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

El díodo del negativo quitalo y agregá 3 díodos en serie desde el positivo de la batería hacia el PLC.

La idea es que la fuente de PC tiene 12 V y la batería tiene 13,8 V , entonces siempre alimentará la mayor tensión , de ese modo se equiparan . . .  

Saludos !


----------



## nicolascoloccioni

Ahiiii estaba mi duda ... iba a tomar siempre de la bateria .... muchisimas gracias....


----------



## pdelt3

Hola, que tal?
Tengo la siguiente duda:

El circuito que adjunto es un cargador automático de baterias de auto. Este circuito necesita un transformador de *12v 5A*, en mi caso en lugar del transformador y el puente del diodos decidí poner una fuente de PC que tenía a mano.
Mi problema entonces es: la fuente de PC entrega *12v y 16A*, entonces ¿debo* limitar la corriente a la salida de la fuente* para que la batería cargue a 5A?. ¿Cual sería un ejemplo de un circuito regulador de corriente para este caso?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para cargar una batería necesitás 15 Vdc , así que primero deberías modificar la fuente 

Hay un post sobre eso.

Saludos !


----------



## pdelt3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para cargar una batería necesitás 15 Vdc , así que primero deberías modificar la fuente
> 
> Hay un post sobre eso.
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias por tu respuesta, te pido igualmente que seas un poco mas atento porque esto lleva a confusión.

El circuito que adjunto se encarga de elevar la tensión y realizar el corte de carga cuando la batería esta completamente cargada.
La única modificación que le hice al circuito es poner una fuente de 12v 16A en vez de un transformador de 12v 5A, por lo tanto quiero saber si es necesario limitar la corriente de la fuente para no entregarle demasiada corriente a la batería.

GRacias


----------



## DOSMETROS

pdelt3 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, *te pido igualmente que seas un poco mas atento*  porque esto lleva a confusión.


 
No se a que te referís con más atento , pucha , más atención que haberte leido y responderte . No me Trollees plis :enfadado:

Lo que te contesté es bien bien claro , para cargar una batería de 12 Vdc necesitás 15 Vdc , con 12 Vdc lograrías algo de media carga , ya que una batería buena , a plena carga llega a 13,8 - 14,2 Vdc.

Así que si vas a partir de una fuente de PC , lo primero es modificarla para aumentarle la tensión ---> modificar fuente de pc

Ese circuito de Plaquetodo no limita ninguna corriente , solo tiene un comparador , cuando llega a determinada tensión , desconecta.

Ojo que Plaquetodo comete errores ¿intencionales? en sus papeluchos , de manera que si no les comprás el Kit y lo copiás , no te funcione.

Por otro lado donde dice la salida 12 Vcc , los datos del transformador son de 12 V*ca* que rectificados y filtrados darían 17 V*dc* (sin carga) , ahí tenés un "*H*error".

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

17Vdc los que vos recomendaste cuando comenzó el tópico allá por el año 2009  no te enojes DOSME que ni te doy el auto para que me lo arregles  es broma te quiero genio

*pdelt3 *el cargador de batería tienen como principio el manejo de tensión para determinar la corriente de carga y esos se sacar por batería sea de 60A o 100A según la resistencia interna de la misma la tensiones normales son de 13V a 15V de hay para arriba es un problema para abajo no pasa nada carga incluso con 11V y su intensidad será de 2A La fuente de PC no sirve porque los capasitores no van, el diodo rápido es un tema pulsando la carga, en fin no sé no es conveniente desde los años en los taller del automotor ninguno uso una fuente pulsada para cargar la batería para regular la intensidad de carga  a 5A vas a necesitar varios transistores (5 mínimo) para que adsorba la corriente que no va a la batería no es fácil y no lo recomiendo yo recomiendo una común de 14VDC 300Watts mínimo hoy en día no me pongo a jugar con la batería están cara$ 

y tene más cuidado DOSME tiene años de ayudar y como consejero es muy bueno me a ayudado muchísimo cuando me mando una de las mías *es buen observador *

Cordial saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias Majo  

Una fuente de 17 Vdc en vacío seguramente baje a 15 durante la carga , además se suele usar media onda . . .  entonces . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias Majo
> 
> Una fuente de 17 Vdc en vacío seguramente baje a 15 durante la carga , además se suele usar media onda . . .  entonces . . .



Ojo ahi en esa tener razon con media onda a 17 vaaaa porque no


----------



## ap903827

Buenas a todos, me gustaría preguntaros sobre una duda que tengo, ¿*se puede realizar un cargador de baterias con PWM*?, he visto en la red que hablan muy bien sobre esta forma de cargar las baterias, sin embargo hay quien me dice que no es una buena manera de hacerlo.

Podríais orientarme?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nilfred

PWM, dicho en el contexto de *energía solar*, es bueno, solo superado por MPPT 
PWM, dicho en el contexto de *Cargador de Baterias de Automovil con una fuente ATX*, carece de sentido


----------



## armandolopezmx

checa estos cargadores:  http://www.newmarpower.com/Level_2/Battery_Chargers.html

estos cargadores  funcionan con pwm.  la ventaja de estos cargadores es que cuando ya cargan la bateria la salida de ellos se ponen en alta impedancia para evitar que las pilas se descarguen.  son cargadores inteligentes.  hay de muchos  amperes, y la ventaja obvia es la del peso. en los barcos se instalan estos equipos, y nunca se han descompuesto.  por lo menos en los 8 años que tengo instalandolas.


----------



## analogico

Nilfred dijo:


> PWM, dicho en el contexto de *energía solar*, es bueno, solo superado por MPPT
> PWM, dicho en el contexto de *Cargador de Baterias de Automovil con una fuente ATX*, carece de sentido



por que???


volviendo al tema el problema de  usar una fuente atx es que todos los circuitos comunes  de control  de carga  basados en voltaje  no sirven


el voltaje se mantiene constante y la corriente disminuye


----------



## tinchusbest

gilbertoyee dijo:


> Tengo una Fuente de poder ATX (PC) de 300watts tiene una salida que me interesa de 12V con 12A, quiero saber si es bueno para poder cargar una batería de automóvil y si no se quemaría mi fuente, también estuve checando que es necesario que a la batería se le debe suministrar 13,8v para que la pueda cargar no se si habría algún problema.
> Entonces tendría dos opciones:
> 1. conectar la fuente a mi batería a 12V con 12A ó
> 2. modificar mi fuente para tener 13,8v.
> Espero me puedan ayudar.


ESPERO NO HABER LLEGADO TARDE: 
                 Estimado GILBERTOYEE,hay en la web un explicativo que te permite sacar 13.8V solamente cambiando una resistencia en un circuito integrado de la fuente,lo que no recuerdo en cual parte de la fuente se hace,pero con ese cambio sacas unos 13.8V porque ese cambio se usa para alimentar los equipos de comunicaciones VHF,UHF,etc.Yo te aconsejaria buscarlo


----------



## Alfredini

Se podría usar una fuente ATX (para pc de mesa) modificada para que entregue 19 voltios como cargador de poratil sin que el pc corra peligro por el amperaje que estas fuentes manejan(unos 20 o 30 amperios) ya que en los cargadores originales indican una corriente de 3,16 amperios 
Por favor alguien me podría explicar si hay algún riesgo? gracias de antemano ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sabés reformarlas para llevarlas de 12 a 19 V ?

Pensá un poco , en el tomacorrientes de tu casa hay disponibles *50 Amperes* y los artefactos no se queman por sobrecorriente  Cada uno toma solo lo que necesita.


----------



## Scooter

La fuente puede ser de seis billones de amperios la carga es la que decide cuantos consume.


----------



## Alfredini

Respecto a si sé como modificarla para que entregue 19 voltios es cambiar la resistencia(en mi caso fue una de 38K por una de 82K en serie con una R variable de 200K)que va en el pin 1 del integrado regulador


----------



## DOSMETROS

El problema es que los capacitores son de 17 V y a 19 V  . . . van a empezar a


----------



## Alfredini

No porque ya la probé y ningún capacitor se ha recalentado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo quieras , no es aconsejable pasar de 14 V un capacitor de 17 V , quizás no pase nada , quizás se pongan en corto y te dañen la fuente


----------



## Alfredini

Puede que tengas razón pero se me ocurre algo... cambiar los capacitores con mayor voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS

A eso me refería , ponele de 25 V 

Fijate también los de 5 V -5V y -12V

Podés pasar los de 12 y -12 a 5 y -5


----------



## Alfredini

Ok gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## carlos2016

tengo una duda fuente at modificada al poner la bateria a cargar en serie con un diodo al medir con el tester antes del diodo da 13.8v pero al medir despues del diodo da 13v


----------



## solaris8

> al medir con el tester antes del diodo da 13.8v pero al medir despues del diodo da 13v



un diodo de silicio, tiene una caida de tension de unos 0.7 volts tipico


----------



## analogico

carlos2016 dijo:


> tengo una duda fuente at modificada al poner la bateria a cargar en serie con un diodo al medir con el tester antes del diodo da 13.8v pero al medir despues del diodo da 13v



que bateria es por que si es de auto carro el voltaje de flotacion son 13,8  y el voltaje de carga   son 14,5

al modificar la fuente tienes  que    considerar la perdida de 0,7v  del diodo
y usar los cables mas gruesos que puedas  ya que la bateria descarga  supera los  10A

ademas esto puede hacer que la fuente atx se proteja y se apage

y por ultimo necesitas un amperimetro analogico de 10A  o mas para  medir como se va cargando la bateria


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y cual es la necesidad del díodo ?


----------



## carlos2016

la carga de la bateria vuelve y me quema un transistor


----------



## EXELSIOR

Hola amigos, he vuelto después de bastante tiempo.
He visto miles de vídeos sobre cargadores de baterías con fuentes atx. Pero hay algo que a muchos no les convence.

Hay baterías de ácido plomo que

Aclaro:

Lo del voltaje ya se que se cargan entre 13,5-14,5

No viene al tema, ya que la duda es otra.

Baterías que no se cargan aunque les metas 24 voltios de esa fuente

Aun siendo baterías en buen estado.

Entonces, en una de fuente común de trafo y puente de diodos no necesita un capacitor pues reduce su efectividad de carga (o la anula)

Ahora bien

La desulfatacion interna de una batería de ácido plomo es sólo el proceso inverso de descarga y hay desulfatadores usando pulsos de alta frecuencia en la carga de la batería.

Voy al grano.

En una fuente atx que de por si su salida es de alta frecuencia pasando por un diodo y caps electrolíticos que la filtran para tener una tensión continua lo más constante posible.

Para cargar una batería ácido plomo

No sería mejor quitar los caps de salida y que la batería se cargue directamente desde el diodo?

Osea 

Ya después de haberla modificado para subir a los 14.5 voltios necesarios.

Sólo toco el tema de la salida de la fuente

Es posible ?

La fuente podría "pararse"?

Usar la alta frecuencia de la fuente como un "desulfatador" interno de baterias y favorecer su carga "sana"

Desde ya gracias por las respuestas.

PD: este post es sólo por la salida de la fuente no por sobre su modificación para elevar su voltaje útil.

Si está en una categoría erronea agradecería a los moderadores mover el post a su lugar más adecuado.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter

Pues "puede".
Se supone que a 50Hz la gente reporta mejoras por cargar a pulsos.
No tengo ni idea de qué pasa a 20kHz, ni a 50 tampoco lo tengo muy claro. Sólo tengo claro lo de "la gente dice".  

Quita los condensadores a ver qué pasa.

Lo que puede pasar de momento es que vuelvas loca la realimentación de la fuente


----------



## EXELSIOR

Pues no es lo único que he pensado scooter

Ahora bien

Se podría sólo usar caps cerámicos en la salida para dejar pasar sólo alta frecuencia y no frenar los picos tan abruptamente y así no rayar la estabilización de salida

Pues el diodo de salida y los caps electrolíticos son en esencia retenedores de picos.

Tenía pensado anular el inductor de salida dejando solo el shotcky de salida directa desde el trafo

En ese caso el voltaje ya no seria el mismo

Pero ahí ya no se si la fuente se para.

Haré unas pruebas y subiré los resultados.

Lo bueno de esto que estoy exponiendo es porque a muchos aunque les hagas la mejor modificación a una fuente atx para cargar una batería de ácido plomo

Pues no siempre las carga

Podrás cargar muchos tipos de baterías

Pero las de plomo y las de N-Cd y N-Mh son un caso aparte

Lo digo porque a ciencia cierta una atx podría cargar una batería de ácido plomo

Pero depende de su capacidad y otros factores y no de si es o no nueva.
Ya que ni siendo una recién comprada podrías intentar cargar con 14'5 o 24 voltios de la misma fuente.

Y ni aun así se cargaria


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste tema de cargar baterías con fuente de PC ya se ha tratado . . . podrías dejar la fuente sin modificar la rectificación y filtrado originales , inclusive agregarle una carga en los 5 V. Y te tomas del transformador y le haces una rectificación nueva sin filtros , es todo.

Para des-sulfatar se usan pulsos positivos y pulsos negativos , dónde o los pulsos positivos son mas anchos o es mayor la cantidad de positivos que de negativos (supongamos 4 contra 3) para des-sulfatar y cargar al mismo tiempo.


----------



## EXELSIOR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éste tema de cargar baterías con fuente de PC ya se ha tratado . . . podrías dejar la fuente sin modificar la rectificación y filtrado originales , inclusive agregarle una carga en los 5 V. Y te tomas del transformador y le haces una rectificación nueva sin filtros , es todo.
> 
> Para des-sulfatar se usan pulsos positivos y pulsos negativos , dónde o los pulsos positivos son mas anchos o es mayor la cantidad de positivos que de negativos (supongamos 4 contra 3) para des-sulfatar y cargar al mismo tiempo.


Por esa misma razón dosme

El tema no se trata de la modificación para carga de baterías.

El tema es sobre la salida de la fuente como método de carga "sana" para estas.

Pues ya aquí es que recurro a uds por la duda de usar el riple no filtrado de la salida de alta frecuencia de la mencionada fuente como un método de desulfatacion interna.

Por eso en el título puse (ácido plomo y su química)

Recurriendo a la experiencia de alguno del foro que haya experimentado con la química de estas baterías.

Rol aparte: el tema en sí puede parecer que se ha levantado un muerto. 
Pero su objetivo es otro mi querido dosme .

Como que el tema sea sobre luces leds y se hable sobre su estructura semiconductora que es un punto aparte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

EXELSIOR dijo:


> "Baterías que no se cargan aunque les metas 24 voltios de esa fuente Aun siendo baterías en buen estado."


Hola a todos , caro Don EXCELCIOR si tu bateria acepto 24 Voltios sin reclamar es porque seguramente esa ya paso a "una vida mejor" a tienpos  , su resistencia interna si queda demasiadamente elevada y asi NO puede mas cargar o sea si queda estropiada y debe seber atirada a la basura.
Una bateria realmente buena NO aceptaria 24 Voltios nin a palos sin que la curriente de carga subise a los Cielos .
!Saludos !


----------



## EXELSIOR

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don EXCELCIOR si tu bateria acepto 24 Voltios sin reclamar es porque seguramente esa ya paso a "una vida mejor" a tienpos  , su resistencia interna si queda demasiadamente elevada y asi NO puede mas cargar o sea si queda estropiada y debe seber atirada a la basura.



Hola Daniel

Es que nose trata de que si es nueva o no

De que si soporta o no

La cuestión es que una fuente atx de por si PODRÍA cargar una batería de ácido plomo

Pero no ocurre igual en todos los casos

No importa si la batería es nueva y está en óptimo funcionamiento.

Por lógica es el filtrado de salida quien disminuye la eficiencia de carga.

No os centréis en el tema básico que ya hay en muchos foros

Mi post deja claro a qué me refiero

Y algo más

Hay baterías comunes de automóviles o motocicletas que son ácido plomo.

Y puedes cargarla incluso a 30 voltios 

Con un amperaje bajo ya existirá una notable caída de tensión y ello se auto nivelará pero eso no es el caso ni viene al tema.


El tema es la salida de la fuente


----------



## Daniel Lopes

EXELSIOR dijo:


> "Hay baterías comunes de automóviles o motocicletas que son ácido plomo.
> 
> Y puedes cargarla incluso a 30 voltios"


!Descurpe Don EXCELSIOR ,  pero si metes 30 Voltios en una bateria automotiva ( plomo-acido) de 12 Voltios seguramente la estropia en muy poco tienpo de carga !
Tenga en mente que una bateria cuando buena  posue una resistencia interna bajissima (miliohmios) , asi NO puedes poner tanta tensión cuanto queiras sin que la curriente de carga suba a los Cielos y destrua tu bateria  irremediablemente !
!Saludos!


----------



## sergiot

Vengo usando una fuente de pc con 13.5V de tensión de salida sin modificar el filtrado ni nada hace ya mas de dos años, y las baterias de acido plomo de los autos las carga sin ningún problema, si no carga no sirve la bateria, es asi de sencillo.


----------



## EXELSIOR

Hola aquí estoy de vuelta.

Hice las pruebas y si

La fuente se vuelve loca si sacamos los caps de salida.

Pero al conectar una batería no

La batería actúa como un electrolítico.

Usando caps cerámicos de al menos 1 uf estabiliza el ripple en la salida

Hice pruebas en baterías viejas de motocicleta (que aún prestan servicio) e hice control del sulfatado que se acumula tanto en placas y los rieles conectores.

Aunque solo fue una sola carga.

Tendría que probar otras más y por más tiempo

Pero acá dejo mi resultado.

Batería (ácido plomo) de motocicleta

12 v - 6,3 Ah

Según el fabricante

La carga normal es curiosamente 0.7 A, osea 700 mA por 10 horas.

Y carga rápida es también curiosamente de 3 A por 1 hora.

La cargué con la fuente modificada en la salida.

Sin resistencia limitadora me consumía 2 amperes de carga.

La cargue por 30 minutos continuos

El sulfato blanco de los rieles de plomo que unen las placas empezó a desprenderse pero no a disolverse.

Cumplido los 30 minutos tenía una cantidad de pedacitos de sulfato. Flotando en el ácido.

Al dar pequeños golpes la batería contra el suelo se desprendían más

Aunque el plomo ya al descubierto era negro no gris así que supongo que era normal pues el plomo se pone negro especialmente si es fabricado con aditivos de plata y calcio.

Pero esos "pedacitos" de sulfato flotante no se disolvían y las placas al menos parecían igual que antes.

Sin cambios aunque no tenian demasiado sulfato.

No pude subir fotos porque no puedo enfocar el ácido a través de los agujeros de la batería.

En fin.

Desconecté la batería y la puse a cargar con un cargador común.

Trafo y puente de diodos al menos a 1 A.

Los cristales flotantes se disolvieron por lo menos un 60 %

No se disolvían todos.


Eso sí.
Aclaro que la sometí a descarga con una lámpara de alto consumo después de usar la fuente atx y si carga normal .

Pues sostiene su carga  (no se descarga rápido)

En conclusión.

Aunque tendré que seguir haciendo pruebas con baterías viejas y por más tiempo.

Usar la fuente con la modificación que hice ayuda a "despegar" los cristales de sulfato pero no los disuelve.

Quizás dejándola cargar más tiempo la desulfate por completo.

Por supuesto que al liberar tanto sulfato el ácido de torna lechoso y si fuera batería vieja pues marrón KK.

En el ácido lechoso al usar cargador común. El ácido se vuelve transparente al cabo de unas horas

Es lógico tanto por la decantación del material y por su disolución en la carga.

Más adelante subiré un post aparte ya con resultados más extendido y explícitamente más completos.

De ayudar ayuda la modificación.

Aunque no lo tomaría como la panacea de la desulfatacion


----------



## DOSMETROS

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Aunque no lo tomaría como la panacea de la desulfatacion



Una empresa que se dedica a la desulfatación profesional y comercial de baterías de plomo-ácido te "garantiza" un 50% de restauración   y tienen unos equipos que te morís !

Baterías que no cargan nada de nada por recontrasulfatadas , se las puede despertar con una carga invertida , y luego volverlas a la normalidad, obvio , no cualquier cargador se banca eso , ojo.


----------

